# How about THIS as a building project



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Pichi-Richi Railway


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! 
and its been done! 

Locomotive of the Month - September 2009 - Rishon's 2-2-0 "Coffee Pot" 

Review in Issue #65 of Steam in the Garden magazine.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a model kit available...in On30. This has been on my build list for many years now, but I could never get around to figuring something that would look right on my pizza. There are plenty of plans available, just look for it under On30, I have a issue of "Narrow Gauge Down Under" that has plans if you need it. 

Go for it Bob, that would be a great addition for the Door Hollow.


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

Posted By Scottychaos on 09 Feb 2014 09:01 AM 
Very cool! 
and its been done! 

Locomotive of the Month - September 2009 - Rishon's 2-2-0 "Coffee Pot" 

Review in Issue #65 of Steam in the Garden magazine.

Scot


scale speed on that lil beast has got to be well over 100 MPH. try to get a good picture, UGH. I do like the model alot though.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that is just cool! Would look great on my future NG line. 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Took the words right out of my brain, Bob.... Wouldn't that make a dandy for the Door Hollow RR???????????


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

It would take me about two seconds to write a check if someone came out with that one in 1:20.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I can tell you now there is only the On30 version available. I have never seen the Rishon version and only saw it here on MLS. Plans can be obtained by buying the back issues of Narrow Gauge Down Under. I have seen 1:32 scratchbuilt models by individuals. I plan to make this prototype sometime in the future and have been collecting plans..


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I love that little train!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I want one ! Thanks for sharing Bob !


----------

